# West Mids cruise 25th June to AMD-New



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Cruise to amd. Bicester
Weather taking part or just going to watch dont miss this oppertunity
meeting time is all dependant on what time people are running on the rolling road.
Plan so far is to have two meet points

1 at national motorcycle museum m42 at around 8 - 8.15

Then just of the m40 junction 15 at around 8.45 - 9. am (there is a holiday inn so we can meet just outside or on the car park.
Then once we have all meet up again dependant on time for some of us we can either go mway there and the cotswold tour on the way back or do the cotswold tour first
With b'fast stop if time

List so far

NMM 8-815 am
Yogibear
TThriller
GAZ 225

Holiday inn Juct 15 M40 845 - 9am

Duggy tba
Nem tba
Wozza tba

see you all on sunday


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Fraser!

Sunday 25th is also the open day at AmD, where I promised I would be heading with my youngest son: assuming I'm back from the Le Mans trip on my bike in time...

So sorry Fraser, doesn't look like I can make the West Mids Inaugural Cruise


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

What about if we change it to the sat 24th. would that suit better in your calender? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

There you go dates changed due to the clash with the AMD meet.
Like you im in Le Mans the week before and on holiday the week after.Then the week after that is the national meet so no being away for that one.So just trying to squeeze one in to all of that.
PS no beer only coffee for you [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> There you go dates changed due to the clash with the AMD meet.
> Like you im in Le Mans the week before and on holiday the week after.Then the week after that is the national meet so no being away for that one.So just trying to squeeze one in to all of that.
> PS no beer only coffee for you [smiley=oops.gif]


You're an Gent Fraser. If I'm not too knackered we'll be there, even if Gill has to do the driving. Gill was going to come along on the Sunday run anyway and give her Pug a good thrashing to keep up with you all :lol: :lol:

But if you get a better response for the Sunday, go with it. Or are you now going to AmD anyway??!!?? :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'll buy you a beer or 2 or 3 or 4 at Le Mans 

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I may be able to come over then and join. I'm down at AMD the day after so I'm trying to not spend too much petrol, and two cruises in one weekend like I've just done with the APR / Rep Meet and my East mids cruise is getting expensive. :?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> I may be able to come over then and join. I'm down at AMD the day after so I'm trying to not spend too much petrol, and two cruises in one weekend like I've just done with the APR / Rep Meet and my East mids cruise is getting expensive. :?
> 
> Nick


You're only say that 'cos your TT shoping list is getting longer :?:

TThriller


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Fraser,

I was planning to go to the AMD day too and I normally go into work on a Saturday morning so I'll have to give this one some thought and get back to you. :? Neither are an absolute 'must do' though.

Good to see the planning of the next West Midlands Meet is underway, nevertheless!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

*Meet now changed*

As we seem to have a bit of a clash with the amd meet lets do the two together.
Times and location to be confirmed later but if we meet up and run down through the cotswolds to Amd
How does that sound?
Fraser
[smiley=oops.gif]
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63053


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Still in Espana 8) on the 25th Fraser we do not get back till late on Sunday 25th


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> *Meet now changed*
> 
> As we seem to have a bit of a clash with the amd meet lets do the two together.
> Times and location to be confirmed later but if we meet up and run down through the cotswolds to Amd
> ...


Hi,
For me it all depends on the start time of the AmD meet, as i'm on the rollers 

Well up for any future meets, been waiting for something to happen in the wm for a year :?

John


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

S**t still on me holls have a nice day yall. 

DAZ.

still on me holls  8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Duggy
I think it will be an early start for the drive down, not a bad thing as the roads will be quiet? Will let you know the route down shortly so we should be able to meet up, if not there is always the route back.
[smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Daz what are you doing to me the star of the show not going to be there,
Will catch up with you at the next one hopfuly
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you all soon

Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> I think it will be an early start for the drive down, not a bad thing as the roads will be quiet? Will let you know the route down shortly so we should be able to meet up, if not there is always the route back


Sounds like a good compromise to me Fraser 8)

TThriller


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Looks like we got us a convoy, 10-4 Rubber Duck.........etc..... :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Duggy said:


> Looks like we got us a convoy, 10-4 Rubber Duck.........etc..... :lol:


Another man after my own heart- and age group, good buddy


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we got us a convoy, 10-4 Rubber Duck.........etc..... :lol:
> ...


You saying we're both old :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> I think it will be an early start for the drive down, not a bad thing as the roads will be quiet? Will let you know the route down shortly so we should be able to meet up, if not there is always the route back.
> 
> Fraser


Fraser

Have you got a route with rendezvous points and times yet mate?

Dave

ps the front page need updating :wink:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm waiting on a meeting point and time 8) 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

this is all dependant on what time people are running on the rolling road.
Plan so far is to have two meet points

1 at national motorcycle museum m42 at around 8 - 8.15

Then just of the m40 junction 15 at around 8.45 - 9. am (there is a holiday inn so we can meet just outside or on the car park.
Then once we have all meet up again dependant on time for some of us we can either go mway there and the cotswold tour on the way back or do the cotswold tour first
With b'fast stop if time
Thoughts please


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm up for meeting at the motorcycle museum, then going to AMD direct via the mway


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Gaz i think you are right,
After meeting at both places will go streight to amd then time dependant maybe cruise back but will see how the day and time goes. see you at the nmm
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Fraser

I'll see you at the National Motorcycle Museum at 8.00.

After the second rendezvous, I suggest we head straight for AmD and have the cruise afterwards.

Dave


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Will see you at one or the other meeting places 

I will be the sad one in the A4 Avant, TT went on wednesday 

But I am delivering a performance haldex to TDK 

Duggy


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll see you at the NMM then, just one thing this is the place just off the A45 :?:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep just off the A45
See link below if you want to check

fraser

http://www.nationalmotorcyclemuseum.co. ... ontact.htm


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been giving the bodywork a Maguires 3 Stage polish and wax, I'm knackered and I've still got the top coat of canuba wax to put on. Good job Gill's joined in or I would still be doing it in the dark.

So hope we're not late for the rendezvous at NMM.

What the tally of those going from the West Mids? (I've not got time to run through the thread)

Dave.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dave
we must be thinking alike.
I just spent all day washing and waxing the car. I dont know how you faired but it took 3 washes to get all the flies off from Lemans.

Am running a list on the ist post of whos coming

Fraser


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'll be at NMM in stealth mode :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

but how will we recognise you?
[smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

You won't 

I have a perfomance haldex in the boot, bring your x ray specs :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

now thats just not fair [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Black A4 Avant.

I will find you!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

See you in the morning, ill be the one thats only half awake

[smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

That makes 2 off us :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> See you in the morning, ill be the one thats only half awake
> 
> [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]





Duggy said:


> That makes 2 off us :wink:


Nope, that make three [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

just finished?!? waxing. It's too damn dark to see the results (and the missed bits)

See you at 8.00, I hope..

Dave


----------

